# New here



## MakkawyMo (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi all, I'm a new member here and want to say hi and thank you for such great place. I feel at home with the nice people in this community. I have experience and knowledge from years of research in all so im not new to AAS  . Id like to be helpful as much as i can. Thanks


----------



## brazey (Mar 16, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## MakkawyMo (Mar 16, 2014)

thanks brazey, lovin it!


----------



## 1HungLo (Mar 17, 2014)

welcome


----------



## arez (Mar 17, 2014)

welcome


----------



## Rayjay1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Welcome brother


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 19, 2014)

Great Avatar and name! Welcome!


----------



## august40 (Mar 19, 2014)

Can Anyone Please tell me how much hexarelin and MGF I can take and how often and how long I can take it before desensitization? Any help will be very much APPRECIATED! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## blergs. (Mar 20, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## sneedham (Mar 20, 2014)

Welcome bro..

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Welcome


----------

